# لمن يريد دراسه الطيران تم تجديد الموضوع



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لمن يريد دراسه الطيران تم تجديد الموضوع

تم كتابه الموضوع كله في ملف word

للتحميل 

اضغط هنا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي وليد حياك الله وبارك فيك
خيار التحميل غير محدد بشكل واضح في صفحة الرلبط الذي ذكرته
وهل التحميل مجاني ام مقابل 50 دولار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي التحميل مجاني والصوره واضحه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حاول مره اخري وان شاء الله هتلاقي الرابط


----------



## عماد المشهداني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز لايوجد رابط


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اضغط علي 

free demo

او اضغط علي كلمه ici


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

رابط اخر للتحميل

http://gogovip.110mb.com/ff/avira/index.htm


----------



## عماد المشهداني (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز اذا امكن توضح لنا خطوات التحميل لانها غير واضحة 
او ترفع الملف كاملا بصسغة مضغوطة وجزاك الله خيرا
تحياتي​


----------

